# best gradual tanners??



## blondegirl (Nov 8, 2009)

girls what are your favourite gradual tanners and why?
i love xen tan and st tropez but i am always looking for a new brand!!
would like to hear your ideas!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 10, 2009)

in the uk there is a nice one by garnier which smell of peaches that i like. gives me a nice natural looking tan and is very moisturising too because it acts as a body lotion too. and it's cheap!


----------



## blondegirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_in the uk there is a nice one by garnier which smell of peaches that i like. gives me a nice natural looking tan and is very moisturising too because it acts as a body lotion too. and it's cheap!_

 
we have that one here too in Australia.
i found that one makes me go patchy after a little while but the smell is fantastic isnt it.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondegirl* 

 
_girls what are your favourite gradual tanners and why?
i love xen tan and st tropez but i am always looking for a new brand!!
would like to hear your ideas!_

 

Ive tried probably just about every self tanner ever made lol And i have to say that St Tropez is by far the best self tanner on the market.My St Tropez of choice is the mousse.But they are now also selling St Tropez gradual self tanners,which is what your looking for.One for the face and another for the body and also i believe it comes in two choice colors.One for fair/light skin and another for med/dark skin.I would definitely recommend giving it a try if you haven't already.And a tip! A big mistake people make with gradual self tanners is getting the one not meant for their skin tone.If you are fair/light then get fair/light not the one meant for med/dark.They are sold by skintone for a reason! lol



Oh i forgot you wanted to know the reasons why i like this the best.
So for (1.)It gives the most realistic tan ive ever seen with a fake tanner! And like ive said ive tried hundreds! Its a gorgeous brown golden tan not orange what so ever.
         (2.) I have acne prone skin and self tanners especially when used on the face can cause disgustingly bad breakouts.And ive never broken out from St Tropez.
         (3.) It doesn't stain fabric or clothing.
         (4.)It has a color guide so you are less likely to miss an area.
         (5.) It doesn't stink!
         (6.)With the mousse formula you can literally just slap it on and not have to sit there an rub it in forever,in fact its recommend you don't rub it in to much.It dries so fast its crazy.I personally cant stand having to wait forever to get dressed with this product its not an issue at all.And it looks a mess and you will think your going to look extremely patchy.But when you rinse it off you have a flawless application.
         (7.) For anyone using any brand of fake tanner the ST TROPEZ FAKE TAN REMOVER is a necessity.Its truly amazing.You don't have to use plastic gloves anymore if you don't want too.If you've messed up anywhere on your body this will remove the fake tanner up to four hours after applied.No more stain nails or cuticles.Plus it exfoliates your hands which is always a lovely plus.
         (8.) I simply adore the St Tropez blue exfoliator.And not just for exfoliate before fake tanner.I use this as my go to body exfoliator it smells lovely and it makes your skin so soft without being oily.As alot of body exfoliators are loaded with oils that clog your pores which can make you have body breakouts,especially if you have acne prone skin already.Plus they can make you feel greasy.Like you dunked yourself in a tub of baby oil.St Tropez has the best body exfoliator on the market imo.
          (9.) Although not a St Tropez product it is in my opinion another necessity for fake tanners.Its "Fake Bake" Skin Smoothie.You shake it up then spray out a little to your ankles,knees around the edges of your feet,and your elbows or any other area that can tend to be a little more dry then other parts of your body.You rub it in before applying fake tanners and it helps those "dryer area" from getting patchy.It works so amazing for me.Just be sure to use it lightly or you will get the reverse affect.So one spray on each area is completely enough.So one spray on each ankle and one spray each elbow etc etc you get the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope this helps!


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 11, 2009)

Vani-T Bronzing Custard is a nice gradual tanner, about £15 so reasonably priced for a high end product. I kept reading about it in magazines and so decided to pick up a tube and it's pretty good I have to say. It's light in colour so if you are looking for something dark and deep this isn't it, you can however build it up - I applied the product 3 days in a row initially then every 2 days after that. It's very natural looking and you can get it looking even quite easily. 

It also has a nice vanilla scent, a bit of DHA small creeps back in when it develops but it's really not too bad, plus it's very moisturising so you almost get a 2 in 1. The product name is a bit misleading as it's not like a 'custard' consistency, it's actually quite a thin liquid but my skin itself always looks well cared for when I use it.

In terms of straight self tans my favourite is Fake Bake. Being pale I love the light version and I've never had any streaks with it because of the indicator shade.


----------



## BritneyDawn (Nov 12, 2009)

I wanted to add that i just found out that i just St Tropez has just come out with an EveryDay Gradual Tanning Mousse! Now that is the perfect product for getting some winter color! I'm really so excited to give this a try.As i love the St Tropez Mousse but i usually skip fake tanning in winter months because i live in the northeast and its nothing but snow and ice from September to March so i stand out like a "fake tanned thumb" lol <- Just a little silly joke there in case you didnt get it haha Anyway for that reason i just skip fake tanning in the Autumn/Winter months because i dont want a full on tan.But i could definitely do with just a bit of color just a bit of extra glow,ya know? So i am so so excited to try this new gradual tanning mouss. Im definitely giving this one a try!


And for anybody that is interested to heres a photo of the product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More Product Information:
NEW EVERYDAY GRADUAL TAN MOUSSE
This super light-weight mousse simply glides on to give all skin types a gorgeous touch of self tan. Infused with conditioning aloe vera, you’ll get a natural looking, golden color for effortless glamour, every day. Our innovative Aromaguard™ fragrance technology eliminates the tell-tale self tan aroma by a minimum of 70% and instead gives a beautiful subtle, yet refreshing fragrance. Created by St. Tropez, the tanning experts you trust to get it right. So whatever your skin type it’s easy to use for the most natural looking, ultimate tan.
*Golden Rules*:
Exfoliate with St. Tropez Body Polish before moisturizing dry areas thoroughly with St. Tropez Body Moisturizer (elbows, knees, ankles and feet). Then pump this luxurious mousse into your palm and sweep it from top to toe. Don’t worry if you go over the same area twice, it’s only missed patches that can look uneven. Wait for a minute or two for the mousse to be absorbed before getting dressed. Use daily for a subtle golden boost to winter pale or sun-tanned skin.

Its $30.00 American and £20 in the UK

Heres  link to the ST TROPEZ WebSite for anyone interested in buying.A NEW ERA IN TANNING - ST. TROPEZ

On the website on the bottom right side you will see Tabs for USA,UK or other countries,so that will take you to your countries product page and it will show you correct prices in your countries currency.

Im sure you can also get this from other websites too but i prefer for fake tanners to buy directly from the maker.As this way you know its not outdated and if there is any issues you can go right to the source to fix it.


----------



## Laurence (Nov 13, 2009)

I just want to know something. I saw Kandee Johnson in a videos and she use St Tropez Whipped Bronze Self Tan Mousse. I'm trying to find this blue bootle somewhere, but I don't find it anywhere else.
The white bootle, it's a mousse too, can I use it on my face or it's just for the body? 
Sorry for my english!!!


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

I second St Tropez!


----------



## LC (Mar 9, 2010)

Clarins Self Tanning Milk. Doesn't streak and doesn't smell bad.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 9, 2010)

The St Tropez site currently has a mothers day offer for both the gradual lotion and the gradual face lotion for 20£, saving 8£.

I'm tempted to order, especially with the GBP being at an all time low, but I have some self tanners sitting in my fridge, that I should just use instead. Maybe once I get into the routine, I'll treat myself to some nice new products.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2010)

i have been using the st tropez every day lotion for the body for about a week or so now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it! the lotion is very moisturising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when applying it doesn't smell funny. however the following day (i put it on before bed) it smells of popcorn... or something not so pleasent anyways!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have been using the st tropez every day lotion for the body for about a week or so now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it! the lotion is very moisturising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when applying it doesn't smell funny. however the following day (i put it on before bed) it smells of popcorn... or something not so pleasent anyways! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So you ended up getting that "Mothers day" pack then? This is perfect, since you've now tested the product I have been looking at and thus provided me with a review.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_So you ended up getting that "Mothers day" pack then? This is perfect, since you've now tested the product I have been looking at and thus provided me with a review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah nick treated me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it's all thanks to nick! after using it for about 4 days i feel like i have a proper tan! so since day 4 i have been using it every other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's really lovely


----------



## slowdownbaby (Mar 29, 2010)

clarins and nivea are my favorite brands for self tanners!


----------

